# How soon does built up No Claims Discount expire if not insured?



## rmelly

I have a full licence and 7+ years no claims discount. Since switching jobs a couple of years ago I use public transport to get to work, so I no longer use the car much (a few thousand km's per year).

If I get rid of my car, how quickly (in years) will I lose my no claims discount? If I got another car in 2 or 3 years would I start from scratch etc?


----------



## Bgirl

Normally 2 years.


----------



## Caveat

You should check with your insurer but I think 2 years validity after expiration of previous insurance policy might be typical.


----------



## rmelly

Thanks - does it typically expire completely, or is there a step back type scenario?

I have used AA as broker for last few years and have switched each year, so am looking for general guide rather than for a specific insurer.


----------



## ailbhe

It usually expires completely after 2 years. If you are married and your spouse has a car insure it in your name for a year then hers for a year etc. If you're not I don't know what you could do!


----------



## rmelly

thanks - looks like it may be cheaper to keep the car. I'll run the numbers and see what insurance I'd be paying with no NCD.


----------



## Marie

Surely if you give up your car for awhile and then decide to have one again later a No Claims bonus is automatically available on the new policy as you have not made an insurance claim?  Your could contact your present insurer for confirmation but I think they base NCB's on number of years you have had a full driving licence and whether or not you have made insurance claims.


----------



## Bgirl

NO Marie - unfortunately that is not the way.  An unused bonus expires after two years.


----------



## RainyDay

ailbhe said:


> It usually expires completely after 2 years. If you are married and your spouse has a car insure it in your name for a year then hers for a year etc.


If you lie about who is the main driver of a car, your insurance contract may be null and void.


----------



## z109

You could try putting yourself as a named driver on another car, so you keep an insurance record intact. I don't know if this wouold work, you would have to do some research.


----------

